# Fender EVH 5150 III



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

I got a chance to play this amp for about an hour and fell in love with it!
Fender cleans on channel one, Brown sound on channel 2, and high gain on channel 3. The amp is very versatile and can be dialed in for all kinds of tones.

Here is a great video by Guitar World 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEkv0cmA9y0


----------



## gproud (Mar 2, 2006)

I would love to try one of these. I've heard clips that sound great, and clips that sound awful. But I think it's an amazingly versatile amp. However, I doubt I'd ever give up my JTM45. Of course, having both wouldn't be bad either...





Would it?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...hmmmm...this is highly intriguing...

combo version, perhaps?

-dh


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

very very interesting. What is the price of one of these?


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Ripper said:


> very very interesting. What is the price of one of these?


 $2200.00 for the head
+$1400.00 for the cab
= ouch

Priced at L&M


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...nothing on the fender site yet, but:

http://traveladventure.tv/EVH_5150_III_PRP.pdf

so far, no combo...

-dh


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

ne1roc said:


> $2200.00 for the head
> +$1400.00 for the cab
> = ouch
> 
> Priced at L&M


Wow, that is an ouch. I can safely say that one of these won't be in my future. I'll stick to my old point to point wired stuff and my pedals.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Price is too high for me... still going to go with the 6505+.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

$2200 for the head? $1400 for the cab? wheeee... that's a bit too steep for.. most people who would buy one lol.

if i see one, i will happily test it though.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The MSRP is $2000 US and the cab is $1100. With the Cdn $$$ that is $2115 for the head and $1163 Cdn MSRP. When does anyone sell at higher than MRSP unless it is srew the Canadians time again. Or maybe it's like standing in line 24 hrs. to be the first to by an iPhone or Windows Vista Upgrade. Some guy was paid $200 to hold someone's place in line to get an iPhone. Maybe they figure they can get a few units moved at that price to those who just want the bragging rights. _"Hey! I own a Fender EVH 5150 stack - kiss my ass! HooooWeee!_


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

over 1000 for a cab??? meh, I'll pass... The guitar world clips are pretty good though, seems like a nice amp.


----------



## vice2.0 (Jul 5, 2007)

Anyone else think that EVH has washed up and nowadays is just living off his previous fame? Selling overpriced amps and cashing in, much?


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

vice2.0 said:


> Anyone else think that EVH has washed up and nowadays is just living off his previous fame? Selling overpriced amps and cashing in, much?


Well in my opinion the peak of the Ed's career's long past, but I still respect him greatly for putting out such great music decades ago. The 5150 III is a great amp in it's own right though, so I wouldn't really call it some lame ass marketing ploy, since the actual product is good. But yeah you can only imagine that it wouldn't cost as much is Ed's name wasn't on it.

edit: then again, on second thought, if it weren't for Ed's collaboration with Fender, the 5150 III would never have seen the light of day.


----------



## vice2.0 (Jul 5, 2007)

noobcake said:


> Well in my opinion the peak of the Ed's career's long past, but I still respect him greatly for putting out such great music decades ago. The 5150 III is a great amp in it's own right though, so I wouldn't really call it some lame ass marketing ploy, since the actual product is good. But yeah you can only imagine that it wouldn't cost as much is Ed's name wasn't on it.
> 
> edit: then again, on second thought, if it weren't for Ed's collaboration with Fender, the 5150 III would never have seen the light of day.


For 2200, I can think of sooo many handmade, small production amps with alot more quality and care than that amp. Boutique prices they're asking, I says, for a slightly better 5150 that's coldly mass produced.
Examples :
Splawn - Egnater - cheaper Diezels - Diamond - Cameron Amplification - Cornford - Frenzel - and two righteous Canadians - Peter's Amplification and Stephenson Amps

or you can get any old Marshall and get it modded by Voodoo or FJA or David Bray.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

vice2.0 said:


> For 2200, I can think of sooo many handmade, small production amps with alot more quality and care than that amp. Boutique prices they're asking, I says, for a slightly better 5150 that's coldly mass produced.
> Examples :
> Splawn - Egnater - cheaper Diezels - Diamond - Cameron Amplification - Cornford - Frenzel - and two righteous Canadians - Peter's Amplification and Stephenson Amps
> 
> or you can get any old Marshall and get it modded by Voodoo or FJA or David Bray.


Agreed, but the 5150 III's gonna have it's own fanbase ya know. The same guys that get the classic EVH superstrat with the 5150 paintjob and all that will want this amp. Die hard EVH fans aren't gonna spend their couple of grand on a Cornford, a Kingsley, a Mojave, a Fuchs, a Bad Cat, a Matchless or whatever. They're gonna buy a 5150 III. Same goes for any other signature gear, there's people who actually want the stuff. I personally would much rather get a PTP wired boutique amp with that kind of money.


----------



## vice2.0 (Jul 5, 2007)

We can agree on that.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Yep we sure can, on a side note, I noticed in your sig that you have a EC-400VF, how do you like her? Seems like a great LP alternative especially for the price.


----------



## Soupbone (May 17, 2007)

*Great*

Well EVH Im sure is still a great musician, apparently the Medeval Lute lessons are coming along quite well. They are hard to play, Ive tried.

If he's resting on his laurels-well- who doesn't anymore, after all who wants to work if you dont have to?
I think that price for any amp is hard to take. 
Then again Marshall's selling those Hendrix stacks for 5G's and the anniversary model JTM is like 6G's+.

Hey if they can sell'm for that I guess they think...why not!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Soupbone said:


> Well EVH Im sure is still a great musician, apparently the Medeval Lute lessons are coming along quite well. They are hard to play, Ive tried.


Who's he taking them from, Ritchie Blackmore? 

Couldn't you see EVH dressed like the RB of today, like he just walked out of an Elf colony from Lord of the Rings.


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

> Agreed, but the 5150 III's gonna have it's own fanbase ya know. The same guys that get the classic EVH superstrat with the 5150 paintjob and all that will want this amp. Die hard EVH fans aren't gonna spend their couple of grand on a Cornford, a Kingsley, a Mojave, a Fuchs, a Bad Cat, a Matchless or whatever. They're gonna buy a 5150 III. Same goes for any other signature gear, there's people who actually want the stuff. I personally would much rather get a PTP wired boutique amp with that kind of money.


I couldn't agree more. For that kind of money I would much rather get a kingsley d30 or a used soldano slo100 or something. For that much money possiblities are pretty much endless...


----------



## Newton (Sep 11, 2006)

the cab is a 15ohm..... tricky!!!


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Newton said:


> the cab is a 15ohm..... tricky!!!


Umm what? Never heard of a 15 ohm cab. You sure you don't mean 16?


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

The cabinet is 16 ohms.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

noobcake said:


> Umm what? Never heard of a 15 ohm cab. You sure you don't mean 16?


15 ohms is rare but not that rare! You see it in lots of old mono hifi tube amps.

For practical purposes you treat it as 16 ohms. The tubes will never notice. The difference when reflected back as a plate load is mice nuts! :smile:

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Newton (Sep 11, 2006)

noobcake said:


> Umm what? Never heard of a 15 ohm cab. You sure you don't mean 16?


The cab is rated 16 ohm but the speakers are all celestion 12EVspecial edition 15 ohm, so it's a 15 ohm.

Take a look at the specs

http://www.evhgear.com/


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Check out the amp settings at the beginning of the video. The bass control on the lit channel is set around 3 'o-clock, and I don't hear much warmth at all. With a 4x12 I would expect it to be pretty large in the low end, but it sounds lacking to me. Hopefully it comes to life when it's dimed.

I'd take an AC30 over one of these any day of the week.


----------



## Newton (Sep 11, 2006)

At my ears a Marshall 12 serie with good NOS tubes and a real good overdrive like a Klon or a clean boost and a 4x12 with some weber pre-rola Greenbacks clones sound more alive than this. JFL amplification can build this for less money and it is a killer mix for EVH Fair Warning album lovers. 

:rockon:

But with the volume of this setup, you will be deaf in a mather of time...


----------



## Soupbone (May 17, 2007)

[QUOTE... Ritchie Blackmore? Couldn't you see EVH dressed like the RB of today, like he just walked out of an Elf colony from Lord of the Rings.  [/SIZE][/FONT][/QUOTE]




. Apparently sort of like a small hobbity mozart with a lace shirt and high boots? Must be a money maker.
Maybe the two of them should team up for a kind of baroque duet. 
I dont think I like it without amps though.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> Check out the amp settings at the beginning of the video. The bass control on the lit channel is set around 3 'o-clock, and I don't hear much warmth at all. With a 4x12 I would expect it to be pretty large in the low end, but it sounds lacking to me. Hopefully it comes to life when it's dimed.
> 
> I'd take an AC30 over one of these any day of the week.


I wouldn't judge the tone of an amp from a video, especially if listening through standard computer speakers. I've tested the amp and the warmth is there.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

ne1roc said:


> I wouldn't judge the tone of an amp from a video, especially if listening through standard computer speakers. I've tested the amp and the warmth is there.


Yep sound clips and videos hardly do an amp justice. They can give you an estimate of what kinda tone you can get out of the amp, but to experience all the subtleties and character of the amp you have to try one out for yourself.


----------



## Rodimus Prime (Jul 14, 2007)

this amp looks and sounds amazing. i'm not even much of a EVH fan, i certainly can appreciate his skill, but this thing sounds amazazing. Totally my next amp!!!!! :banana:


----------



## blackspy (Mar 3, 2006)

Looks like an interesting amp. I'm an Eddie fan, but tried very hard to love the 5150/II and couldn't. I'll definitely give the III a try when they come down in price some. I'm a pretty strong believe in letting my ears decide, not specs, endorsements or boutique parts.


----------



## kinggeoff (Jul 14, 2007)

I say just sit tight for a while and see if the price drops any. This is really a "3 sound amp" Each channel has its own voicing and you won't get much different than that with 3 eq's and 1 presence per channel. If those sounds are all you need, you're in tonal heaven. If you want anything else, it isn't worth the cash by a longshot


----------



## dufe32 (Feb 5, 2007)

If I was a potential buyer, I'd wait for the hype to fade a bit. It's a pretty expensive Fender in my opinion.

I will probably try it, but I'm not spending a dime on it.


----------



## v-verb (Mar 29, 2007)

I tried one a few weeks ago at L&M in Oshawa. The manager was kind enough to put it in an upstairs room away from the showroom and I A/B'b it with my 90's version dumble clone, which can do a Marshally Hi-gain sound when pushed.. 

The 5150III was a huge surprise! It sounded very 3D, has very little extraneous noise that I associate with PCB amps (feel free to disagree) and it just had a punch and definition the I was not expecting!

I still liked the clone more but the 5150III is on my must have list.


----------

